# high range wifi ap



## Tech_chaos (Nov 17, 2015)

I need to setup a wifi range signal for atleast 2 acres open area here at a school..
the school had a bsnl broadband connection..
wifi signal should be in school ground .and 30-40 users will connect to it..
Can i use the outdoor aps cpes sold by tp link ..

Tell me the steps.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 19, 2015)

till now no reply


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2015)

Tech_chaos said:


> till now no reply



Use these steps:How to Configure the Access Point Mode on the Pharos device? - Welcome to TP-LINK

Use this Device:TP-Link TL-WA5210G 2.4GHz High Power Wireless Outdoor CPE (White) - Buy TP-Link TL-WA5210G 2.4GHz High Power Wireless Outdoor CPE (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 20, 2015)

so this will work nicely.. 
i have to configure the device in ap mode not in extender mode.. need goo range.. 2.4/5ghz which will be better


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 20, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Use these steps:How to Configure the Access Point Mode on the Pharos device? - Welcome to TP-LINK
> 
> Use this Device:TP-Link TL-WA5210G 2.4GHz High Power Wireless Outdoor CPE (White) - Buy TP-Link TL-WA5210G 2.4GHz High Power Wireless Outdoor CPE (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



Dude they just provide end to end connection over long distances over a unobstructed line of sight.

e.g you have internet in admin area and wanna like to have wifi in hostels situated 1km apart with clear line of sight u can use the above ones.

U cant use them as routers/ap for omnidirectional range broadcast.

I suggest you to get Ubiquiti product.
Unfi-UAP-LR 3 Pack.
1 AP provides range upto 60-200m radially omnidirectionally.
Assuming u have a 100 mbps leased line a 3 pack will come for 20 k and will suffice you.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 20, 2015)

then what to do for wireless access .. they had a bsnl broadband connection there needs wifi signal in campus for accessing internet from mobile etc


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 20, 2015)

Tech_chaos said:


> then what to do for wireless access .. they had a bsnl broadband connection there needs wifi signal in campus for accessing internet from mobile etc



Budget

Ubiquiti 600 Mbps Access Points & Hot Spots (600 ft coverage area ) (dc9fdve82ca9 ) - Buy Ubiquiti 600 Mbps Access Points & Hot Spots (600 ft coverage area ) (dc9fdve82ca9 ) Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

Ubiquiti Uap 300 Mbps Hot Spot - Buy Ubiquiti Uap 300 Mbps Hot Spot Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal





You need to check how many of these u need.
Contact these people-
Contact Us | goip.in

-> official distributors and they are helpful.
They also offer suggestions.
I am telling to get these.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Nov 20, 2015)

asked them for suggestions.
between they ubiquiti devices are better than those tp link n microtik


----------

